# Smiths Ck - December 2nd



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Smiths Ck is part of the Cowan system. The creek has some bays with small flats. Interestingly, it gets shallow for a while going upstream then narrows and deepens before finishing on an extensive flat. Clearly the possibilities for bream, flathead, whiting and jew are good. Should be plenty of ghost shrimp on the flats, but here my record is not good (happy to bring the yabby pump for anyone wanting to gather some).

It is entirely surrounded by NP and there is no general access. While its mouth is close to Cottage Pt, a quick reccy on the weekend revealed no easy access points (very steep shores). The nearest launch point is Apple Tree Bay, approximately 6km from the mouth of Smiths. Akuna Bay is a touch further. The creek is 4-5km long. There is no camping permitted in the NP (except at the Basin in Pittwater).

Would anyone be interested in a long day trip to explore this waterway? The script would be to paddle up to the creek from ATB, trolling a deep diver or two of course, then to target the bream etc by targetting the shoreline and the flats and dropoffs. Of course some time out for lunch and a swim will be in order (there are bull sharks). Then paddle back to ATB, dragging lures again. I would imagine this to be a 6-8 hr journey, with one hour's steady paddling/pedalling at both the start and end and leisurely fishing and recreation in between.

If you're interested, please can you post here and suggest the days over the next month or so that are best for you.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> some time out for lunch and a swim will be in order (there are bull sharks).


oooh goodie. can I pat one uncle Dave, can I, can I? Oh, pleeeaaasse uncle Dave. :roll: :lol:

Sounds like a good day, just gotta try for an extended leave pass. I'll watch this thread with interest


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Dave
when are you thinking of doing it?
They may not allow camping but a few weeks ago I saw a young couple setting up camp in another arm of the system. It was that Saturday when it got really cold and wet but I doubt that worried them 

I have a confession to make, I haven't taken the yak out since my holiday as I have been crewing on a mates bass boat, he was desperate !
Caught a few bream, flatties and even estuary perch on plastics. As the weather has warmed up we have got more bream

regards


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

My Anglers Almanac has peak fishing between 8:50 and 11:20 on December 2, which happily coincides with my son's bye at cricket and the December comp.

A 7am launch at ATB would give us plenty of time to get up there. Low tide at 13:00, but no idea what that translates to for the creek (probably not much delay due to deep water).

So what about Dec 2?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats sounds like a good idea to me. I will be testing my yak fitness out on the weekend and will let you know Dave.

FYI Another area of similar fishing is the back end of berowra creek. For the sydney guys launching at crosslands reserve at the end of Sommerville rd Hornsby heigths would be easy ( sand and small boat ramp) or berowra waters. I have fished up thier a lot and it has never let me down. Bream, flathead, flounder in the shallows (plus muddies) and all sorts in the deeper waters near the punt.

Cheers Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Eventually I hope to catch up with a few of you for a fish as I only live a few minutes from Apple Tree Bay (ATB) and pretty close to Crosslands too. Work has been my problem as I am having to work more and more on the weekends - Need a new job.

That said I too am hoping to get down to ATB sometime this weekend. I thought I might do a bit of trolling, but mostly I think I'm going to explore some weed and kelp beds for some squid. When I can I like to stock up on squid for King & Jew bait. Prefer fresh, but frozen quickly without touching freshwater seems to work well too.

If I get out it will be either Sat or Sunday morning pretty early (probably 5 or 5:30ish). So Dave if you see an orange Hobie on your way to Smiths creek come over and say hello.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Peril,
Count me in for the 2nd, the maiden voyage today went well even in the wind.
Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

OK, I'm confirming for the 2nd of December. Meet at ATB around 6:45 to get on the water by 7:00. Note the parking in the national park is $11:00. Pay at the office on the way out if there is noone to collect on way in (they will put a notice on your windscreen while we're out).


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

Gday

Would I be able to tag along at the end(when you guys are coming back in), just so I can scope out a few kayaks?
In the market to get a kayak, so would love to have a look a few.

Regards
Kantong


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok with me Kantong, I am new to this too and calling info on this site has been invaluable.
Hopefully my yak will be fully setup except for a depthsounder on the 2nd
See ya there 
Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

gday guys Nav chart of depths for smiths creek.

Pretty featureless bottom very deep, steep drop offs at the back end of creeks might be good

Cheers Dave

PS You can enlarge the photo up to make it readable


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Dave. Some interesting structure at the back looks good. I intend to focus on the banks for bream, with a shot at the flats and drop-offs at the end early before the tide has run out too much. Our challenge should be each to catch a legal bream, whiting and flathead, with tailor and salmon as bonuses


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Just had a look at seabreeze. Looks like the weather pattern is pretty unstable for the end of the week and weekend. We can't be sure until Friday of what the weather will be.

I suggest that if the wind is going to play havoc we consider a shorter trip, heading upstream instead. That way we spend more of the outing fishing and can get off the water more quickly if it blows up.

No need to make the call till Saturday morning. We can check the forecast before heading to ATB.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

cant make this weekend - heading up to qld and not back till later next week. good luck


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Dave
can't make it, have to pick my son up from the airport after a week at schoolies. Have a pretty good idea what he is going to look like 

for what its worth there have been a lot of flatties around down my way and I expect you will find some at Bobbin Head now that water warmer
Sunday week back - about a dozen keepers (all but 3 released) bottom end of Pittwater from the shore on sps
Last Saturday I crewed for my mate , he got two good flatties in Narrabeen Lake , around 4lb mark each again on sps (thats all we use). have to get him a brag mat so we can measure them

good luck


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No worries Guy, picking up my daughter later in day. But she's a good girl (and too young to drink) so she'll be all smiles.

I think its only Dave and myself on this. Anyone else

Seabreeze keeps changing the severity and the timing of the southerly change but is consistent on two points - in the morning there will be N to NW breezes, moderating and at some stage in the day there will be a southerly change with winds possibly up to 25kts.

I'm making the call now that it would just be silly paddling 6km into the wind both ways, particularly 20-25kt wind on the way back. So lets head upstream and fish the flats and channels of Cowan Ck. Same targets - bream, whiting, flathead - different approach. If the change comes in early and strong we can surf back to the ramp.

Smiths Ck can wait for another day.


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

Gday Peril, are you guys still launching from ATB?

Ill be fishing land based with a mate around those regions, and hopefully catch up when u guys come in?

Sorry Occy wont be able to paddle with you this Saturday morning, already going fishing with a mate. Check your PMs, we should meet up soon 

Hope the weather holds out!

Kantong


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

justcrusin32 and I are still going out from ATB. However we may be back around noon as we'll head upstream instead of going to Smiths Ck. You'll get to see/try a prowler 13 and a pro fisherman if you catch up with us. See you tomorrow


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Peril I'm still good to go, upstreams ok with me. Katong hope to see you there.

Cheers Dave
(used the micro mullet today very good)


----------

